# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Chicagoans

## SandT CHI

https://ticketdriver.com/shrine/buy/tickets

Tarrus Riley!!!!! June 10th......The Shrine!!!!

----------


## jsteil

> https://ticketdriver.com/shrine/buy/tickets
> 
> Tarrus Riley!!!!! June 10th......The Shrine!!!!



Tarrus Riley, June 8th at the Roxy Bar Kansas City.   Located at 75th and Metcalf in Overland Park, Kansas.  Tickets are $5 and only available at the Roxy Bar.

Also be on the look out for Kabaka Pyramid tour dates in the US to be announced.

----------


## pamc12345

Does anyone from Chicago know anything about this venue?  I live 60 miles south of Chicago and would love to go, but with all the recent violence in Chicago and not knowing the area, I am very hesitate.  If has any information about this, I would appreciate it.

----------


## SandT CHI

South Loop. Not bad of an area.  The violence in Chicago is not a recent thing however, unfortunately its a constant.  Its a weekday which should help and I wouldn't expect a violent crowd at a reggae concert but you never know.  Beres Hammond in August also!!! I got tickets for both, if you're hesitant about the Tarrus concert I'll be sure to let you know the deal.

----------


## don+shelley

> South Loop. Not bad of an area.  The violence in Chicago is not a recent thing however, unfortunately its a constant.  Its a weekday which should help and I wouldn't expect a violent crowd at a reggae concert but you never know.  Beres Hammond in August also!!! I got tickets for both, if you're hesitant about the Tarrus concert I'll be sure to let you know the deal.



Just my 2 cents....I am not familiar with this venue,but Ive been to over 25+ Reggae/Dancehall concerts in Chicago over the last 25 years..Both North and South...Decent neighborhoods and rough neighborhoods.....reggae always draws a very peaceful crowd-  I never saw or heard of any problems ever-I remember the old Union Hall venue on the south side(saw dancehall artist Red Rat) -  I was the only dopey looking white guy from the suburbs and other patrons even commented thanks for coming out and supporting our music....   Just go and enjoy!

----------


## NegrilAddict

> South Loop. Not bad of an area.  The violence in Chicago is not a recent thing however, unfortunately its a constant.  Its a weekday which should help and I wouldn't expect a violent crowd at a reggae concert but you never know.  Beres Hammond in August also!!! I got tickets for both, if you're hesitant about the Tarrus concert I'll be sure to let you know the deal.


SandT CHI, what venue is Beres performing?

----------


## don+shelley

Aug 19, 2013
www.theshrinechicago.com

Rate Event: 
0
Jamaica's legendary rocksteady reggae artist Beres Hammond performs at Chicago The Shrine nightclub as part of his One Love One Life tour. Concert presented by Harmony House Production and feature Harmony House DJs.

Location

The Shrine
2109 S. Wabash
Chicago, IL
United States


- See more at: http://www.unieros.com/chicago-multi....MxTMtW1F.dpuf

----------


## BMP

You can check out the Yelp reviews for the Shrine club to get an idea of the place, the crowd, and the dress.:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-shrine-chicago?start=40

----------


## NegrilAddict

> Aug 19, 2013
> www.theshrinechicago.com
> 
> Rate Event: 
> 0
> Jamaica's legendary rocksteady reggae artist Beres Hammond performs at Chicago The Shrine nightclub as part of his One Love One Life tour. Concert presented by Harmony House Production and feature Harmony House DJs.
> 
> Location
> 
> ...


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## SandT CHI

Tarrus was an amazing show. If anyone is interested in the Beres Hammond show I suggest spending a couple extra dollars and getting VIP.  The main floor gets shoulder to shoulder and no place to sit before the show starts.  We had no worries about the neighborhood at all.  We valet parked the car which was only ten bucks so that was a convenient bonus.

----------

